# disconnessione ricorrente del KAD con amuled

## sbranz

Salve, ho configurato amuled con webserver (senza amuleweb) sul mio server gentoo. Premetto che tutte le porte TCP UDP e TCP+3 sono state configurate sul mio router Netgear DG834GT correttamente. Il sistema dunque funziona perfettamente e amuled connette senza problemi con ID alto alla rete ed2k e connette correttamente a KAD acquisendo svariati nodi. Il problema è che dopo qualche ora il KAD si disconnette senza ritornare up se non con un /etc/init.d/amuled restart La rete ed2k invece rimane correttamente connessa senza problemi.

Quale potrebbe essere il problema? Ah dimenticavo...ho alice 4 mega  :Smile: 

Grazie per l'aiuto  :Wink: 

see ya

----------

## skypjack

Con i dlink, ad esempio, emule da problemi per colpa del software dei router facendo addirittura saltare la connessione se usi il wireless. Il perchè è un po' lungo e articolato, ma giusto per farti capire che non necessariamente devi dare colpa al software sulla tua macchina.

Ok, questo commento non serve a niente, ma magari ti fa riflettere e andare sul sito del produttore a cercare un firmware aggiornato, intanto ...  :Very Happy: 

----------

## sbranz

il firmware è aggiornato..il problema non penso che sia il router...visto che è il fiore all'occhiello della netgear  :Very Happy:  e ovviamente anche in wifi non da il minimo problema...

----------

## otaku

Ho lo stesso problema con un DG834, ma personalmente ho aggirato la cosa con uno script che riavvia amuled e amuleweb.

Accetto suggerimenti nel caso.

ps. sui forum di amule mi sembra di aver letto altra gente con problemi simili con dei netgear... la butto li...

----------

## flocchini

io + che al router (che se non regge si incrania lui, ma non amule, non ha molto senso) darei la colpa al programma in se'... purtroppo amule e' anni indietro a emule, e lo dico ocn la morte nel cuore. Per me la soluzione e' wine+emule :'(

----------

## djinnZ

Sul server con 2GB di Ram (senza ambiente grafico e fronzoli quindi ha a disposizione almeno 1GB+3 di swap) non mi si è praticamente mai bloccato. Mi pare che il problema sia nel fatto che non rilascia i nodi abbastanza in fretta e alla fine si impalla.

In ogni caso un workaround potrebbe essere usare amulecmd -c nonricordocosa per riavviare la rete kad ogni tanto o modificare i timing per il rilascio dei nodi.

----------

## ^Stefano^

io ho un netgear DG834G v3 e su windows quando usavo il wireless ed emule perdevo la connessione. poi da quando ho fatto qualche modifica non la perdo più. invece su linux mi è sempre andata benissimo, se non per i crash di amule, anche all'ultima versione 3.14a   :Mad: 

ma questo problema dei netgear, dalle esperienze personali, è solo con il wireless, non con il cavo e secondo me non è neanche un problema dei netgear. però io non uso amule su un server, lo lancio in locale.

----------

